# Ανορθογραφία, ή, Όταν το «ε» στο ταξείδι σε ζαλίζει - Αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού «Έψιλον»



## Earion (Feb 16, 2012)

_Grammar Nazis αποκαλούν στο Ίντερνετ οι νεαροί (Αμερικανοί κυρίως) όσους προσπαθούν να τηρούν αυστηρά τους ορθογραφικούς κανόνες και αποπειρώνται με παρατηρήσεις και σχόλια να επιβάλουν τη χρήση τους και στους άλλους. Είναι όμως «ναζήδες της γραμματικής» όσοι πιστεύουν πως πρέπει (στη γραμματική τουλάχιστον) να τηρούμε τους κανόνες επικοινωνίας ή απλώς άνθρωποι που θέλουν να γίνονται κατανοητοί; Σοστώ ή λάθως;_

Κείμενο: Δημήτρης Αγγελίδης ([email protected])







_Το σύνθημα του επαναστατημένου γκραφιτά είναι τόσο ανορθόγραφο, που προδίδει ότι προσπάθησε πολύ να μην του ξεφύγει καμία σωστή συλλαβή. Ωστόσο όλο και περισσότερο βλέπουμε γύρω μας απόπειρες επικοινωνίας οι οποίες (και λόγω της ανορθογραφίας) καταντούν ακατάληπτες ιαχές. Και γι’ αυτό ακριβώς φαντάζουν ακόμη πιο αγωνιώδεις_​
Οι ερωτήσεις που ακούγονται συχνότερα στα γραφεία του «Έψιλον», την ώρα που οι περισσότεροι δημοσιογράφοι προσπαθούν ν’ αγνοήσουν τη φασαρία και να συγκεντρωθούν στον υπολογιστή τους, έχουν να κάνουν, εκτός από την ακριβή απόδοση αγγλικών λέξεων, με την ορθογραφία; «το “ησυχία” είναι “ήτα-ύψιλον”», «“ξυπόλυτος”, το ξι;», «“παρεμβάλλω”, δύο λάμδα;». Σε περιπτώσεις διαφωνίας, την τελική απάντηση την δίνει οποίος έχει ανοιχτό τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου με τον ενσωματωμένο ορθογράφο (οι περισσότεροι συντάκτες του «Έψιλον» γράφουν στο σύστημα διαχείρισης κείμενων της εφημερίδας, που δεν έχει ενσωματωμένο ορθογράφο) ή έχει την έμπνευση να βάλει τη λέξη στο google για να δει την πιο συνηθισμένη ορθογραφία της.

Ακόμη κι έτσι, μας ξεφεύγουν λάθη. Το βεβαιώνει η διορθώτρια του «Έψιλον», η Αυγή Πλατσή, που χωρίζει τα λάθη μας σε τρεις κατηγορίες: λάθη αδιαφορίας, λάθη βιασύνης και λάθη άγνοιας. Λιγοστά είναι τα λάθη άγνοιας στο «Έψιλον», λέει η Αυγή, συμβαίνουν όμως, όπως συμβαίνουν και αλλού όπου έχει συνεργαστεί, σε εκδοτικούς οίκους και σε άλλες εφημερίδες. Το αγαπημένο της παράδειγμα είναι ο δημοσιογράφος μιας εφημερίδας, όχι της «Ελευθεροτυπίας», που αγνοούσε τη διαφορά της _σορού_ από το _σωρό_, αν και απόφοιτος Φιλολογίας.

Κι αυτό είναι το ζήτημα με την ανορθογραφία: τη συναντάμε και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες, σε ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται μέρα νύχτα με τη γλώσσα. Ρωτήστε όποιον επιμελητή κειμένων θέλετε και θα σας δώσει παραδείγματα ανορθόγραφων επιστημόνων, συγγραφέων, ποιητών και φιλολόγων. Αν είναι ειλικρινής, θα προσθέσει ότι και ο ίδιος διστάζει κάποτε μπροστά σε μια δύστροπη λέξη κι ανατρέχει τότε στα ορθογραφικά λεξικά, ελπίζοντας να μη διαφωνούν κι αυτά μεταξύ τους, όπως συμβαίνει συχνά.

*Αντίθετα λοιπόν με το στερεότυπο, ανορθόγραφος μπορεί να είναι όχι μόνο αυτός που δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με το γραπτό λόγο*, που δεν γράφει συστηματικά και δεν διαβάζει, αλλά κι αυτός που έχει βάλει τη γλώσσα στο κέντρο των δραστηριοτήτων του. Ανορθόγραφος από απροσεξία, από αδιαφορία, από δυσλεξία καμιά φορά ίσως κι από άγνοια, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση επειδή και η ίδια η ελληνική γλώσσα με τη μακραίωνη ιστορία της δυσκολεύει πολύ τα πράγματα.

«*Τα περισσότερα ορθογραφικά λάθη, όπως γενικότερα τα λάθη της γλώσσας, συμβαίνουν κατά κανόνα στα κενά του συστήματος*, σε περιοχές προβληματικές», λέει στο «Έψιλον» ο Γιάννης Χάρης (οι επιφυλλίδες του στα _Νέα_ για θέματα γλώσσας έχουν συγκεντρωθεί στο δίτομο _Η γλώσσα, τα λάθη και τα πάθη_, εκδ. Πόλις, Α΄ τόμος 2003, Β΄ τόμος 2008). «Ζαλίζεται ο μέσος και όχι μόνο χρήστης με τις διαφορετικές κατά εποχή ή και λεξικό γραφές, όπως το ξυπόλητος / ξιπόλητος / ξυπόλυτος, το νοιώθω / νιώθω, το κυττάζω / κοιτάζω κ.ά., και εύκολα μπορεί να γράψει λ.χ. “ξοιπόλητος”, “νειώθω” κτλ. Από την άλλη, βασική πηγή ανορθογραφίας είναι ακριβώς η μακρά παράδοση της γλώσσας, όπου η γραφή και η ορθογραφία δεν ακολουθούν τις άλλες ραγδαίες εξελίξεις στη γλώσσα μας».

Μ’ άλλα λόγια, σε σχέση με την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας στο επίπεδο της δομής (π.χ. η κατάργηση της δοτικής πτώσης ή του δυϊκού αριθμού), στο επίπεδο της σημασίας (π.χ. η διαφορετική από τη σημερινή σημασία της λέξης «μαλακία» στο θουκυδίδειο «φιλοκαλούμε άνευ μαλακίας» ή η διαφορετική σημασία του ρήματος αναλύω, που σημαίνει «πεθαίνω» στη φράση του αποστόλου Παύλου, παράδειγμα που έχει επισημάνει ο Γ. Χάρης) και στο φωνομορφολογικό επίπεδο (η κατάργηση, για παράδειγμα, της διαφορετικής προφοράς μακρών και βραχέων φωνηέντων ή η αντικατάσταση του φωνήματος «γκ» από το φώνημα «γ» στην προφορά της λέξης συγγνώμη), σε σχέση λοιπόν μ’ αυτές τις ριζικές γλωσσικές αλλαγές, οι αλλαγές στη γραφή γίνονται αργά και συναντούν μεγάλες αντιστάσεις. Το μαρτυρούν οι επιστολές που στέλνουν στις εφημερίδες αναγνώστες για να διαμαρτυρηθούν για την επικράτηση του ενός ή του άλλου τύπου γραφής, σπάνια όμως για σημασιολογικές ή άλλες γλωσσικές αλλαγές. Ακόμη και σήμερα παραξενεύονται οι πιο ηλικιωμένοι που το «τραίνο» τους γράφεται τρένο και το «ταξείδι» τους γράφεται «ταξίδι», ακολουθώντας τον κανόνα της απλοποίησης.

*Γιατί η γραφή, αποτύπωμα και μόνιμο ίχνος της γλώσσας στην πορεία της στο χρόνο, αντιμετωπίζεται κάπως σαν ιερή αγελάδα*. Είναι σ’ αυτό το αποτύπωμα που προσπαθούμε, μερικές φορές βεβιασμένα, να βρούμε τη συνέχεια της γλώσσας, ακολουθώντας, σε πείσμα της χρηστικότητας, την ιστορική ορθογραφία.

Ας ακούσουμε τον Εμμανουήλ Κριαρά σ’ ένα από τα πεντάλεπτα τηλεοπτικά του σχόλια για τη γλώσσα στην πάλαι ποτέ ΕΡΤ1 της δεκαετίας του ’80 (_Τα πεντάλεπτά μου στην ΕΡΤ και άλλα γλωσσικά_, εκδ. Μαλλιάρη-Παιδεία, 1988): «Η ορθογραφία της γλώσσας μας, όπως η ορθογραφία και άλλων ευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών, είναι ιστορική, θα το λέγαμε αλλιώς “ετυμολογική” και σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις “φωνητική”. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν καθρεφτίζει με πιστότητα τους σημερινούς φθόγγους της γλώσσας μας, ακριβώς γιατί έχει την τάση περισσότερο να αποδώσει μια ξεπερασμένη σήμερα προφορά των λέξεων παρά να μας θυμίσει μιαν ετυμολογία αληθινή ή έστω μόνο υποθετική. Και καθώς η γλώσσα μας, εννοώ και την αρχαία ελληνική, έχει μακρότατη ιστορία, το πρόβλημα γίνεται ακόμα σοβαρότερο και δύσκολα βρίσκει μιαν ικανοποιητική λύση».

Η ορθογραφία, λοιπόν, που σε όλες τις γλώσσες είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας συμβατικής συμφωνίας μεταξύ των ομιλητών, στην ελληνική γλώσσα παίρνει τη μορφή ενός αναγκαίου ιστορικού συμβιβασμού. Εξηγεί ο Εμμ. Κριαράς: «[...] δεχτήκαμε να παρακολουθήσουμε με την ορθογραφία την ιστορία της λέξης, αλλά μόνο έως το σημείο που τα πράγματα δε θα γίνονταν περίπλοκα, καμιά φορά ακατανόητα και για το μαθητή και για τον άλλο κοινό χρήστη της γλώσσας». Η ετυμολογική ορθογραφία, δηλαδή, έχει τα όριά της• σκοντάφτει στον κανόνα της απλοποίησης ή στους τύπους που έχουν καθιερωθεί ιστορικά, ακόμη και αν είναι λάθος ετυμολογικά. Γι’ αυτό και ο καθηγητής επέμενε πως γράφουμε «τραβώ» και όχι «τραυώ», παρόλο που ετυμολογικά σωστότερη είναι η γραφή με ύψιλον, μιας και η λέξη προέρχεται από το ρήμα _ταυρώ_, _ταυρίζω_, που ανάγεται στη λέξη ταύρος• γι’ αυτό, επίσης, γράφουμε «αγόρι» και όχι «αγώρι», παρόλο που η λέξη προέρχεται από το αρχαίο επίθετο _άωρος_.

Σήμερα τη σύμβαση της ορθογραφίας που διδάσκεται στο σχολείο ακολουθούν ακόμη και οι τελευταίες χρηστικές εκδόσεις του λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη, που στις πρώτες εκδόσεις προκάλεσε σύγχυση προτείνοντας αδόκιμους, αλλά ετυμολογικά σωστούς όρους, όπως «αγώρι», «κουλλούρι», «ρωδάκινο», «τσηρώτο» και «στρυμώχνω».

*Δεν συμφωνούν όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται με τη γλώσσα με τη σύμβαση της σχολικής ορθογραφίας*, με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζονται σε διάφορα κείμενα διαφορετικές γραφές μιας λέξης. Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε αυστηροί, οι διαφορετικές γραφές που αποκλίνουν από τη σχολική ορθογραφία συνιστούν ανορθογραφία. Όμως στην πράξη τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο αυστηρά.

«Κάθε εφημερίδα ή περιοδικό έχει τη δική της γραμμή, τους δικούς της κανόνες ανάλογα με την ευαισθησία του διευθυντή και του εκδότη στα γλωσσικά ζητήματα», λέει η Αυγή Πλατσή. «Στην _Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία_, για παράδειγμα, έχει επικρατήσει να γράφουμε με πεζό τον εθνικό προσδιορισμό όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως επίθετο π.χ. «ο γάλλος στρατιώτης», και με κεφαλαίο όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως ουσιαστικό, π.χ. «ο Γάλλος». Σε άλλα ζητήματα δεν υπάρχει γραμμή. Εγώ στο «Έψιλον» εφαρμόζω σε γενικές γραμμές αυτά που εφαρμόζω και στην προσωπική μου ζωή. Το “κτήριο” το γράφω με ήτα, όχι με γιώτα. Δεν γράφω “καινούριο”, όπως το θέλει η σχολική γραμματική, αλλά “καινούργιο”, γιατί η λέξη προέρχεται από το “καινόν έργο”. Για μένα, αυτές οι απλοποιήσεις δεν ωφελούν τη γλώσσα, αντιθέτως της χτυπάνε τη ραχοκοκαλιά της που είναι η ετυμολόγηση. Αν δεν ξέρω από πού προέρχονται κάποιες λέξεις, δεν μπορώ να τις γράψω σωστά, και κυρίως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς εξελίχθηκε η γλώσσα».

*Ο αντίλογος είναι από την άλλη ισχυρός*: αν η ορθογραφία είναι σύμβαση, δηλαδή συμφωνία, που προκύπτει μέσα από επιστημονική συζήτηση και αντικατοπτρίζει έναν τρόπο αντιμετώπισης της γλώσσας, τότε αυτή τη σύμβαση πρέπει να την ακολουθούμε πιστά.

Αν όμως ορισμένοι τύποι, όπως το κτήριο / κτίριο και το καινούργιο / καινούριο, παραμένουν αμφιλεγόμενοι μεταξύ των γλωσσολόγων, τι συμβαίνει με κάποιους άλλους τύπους, που ενδύονται το μανδύα της λογιοσύνης και δίνουν την εντύπωση πως είναι ορθά ελληνικά, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα αποτελούν τυπικές ανορθογραφίες;

«*Πρόκειται για λάθη που γίνονται από ιδεολογική επιλογή και συνιστούν προσπάθεια “καθαρισμού” της γραφής*», λέει ο Γιάννης Χάρης. «Αυτά μας ενδιαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα, γιατί επιτείνουν τη σύγχυση και κλονίζουν την εμπιστοσύνη του μέσου χρήστη στη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιεί, με αποτέλεσμα να συντείνουν σε μια γενικευόμενη ανορθογραφία».

Τέτοια λάθη, σύμφωνα με το Γ. Χάρη, είναι αίφνης ο χωρισμός λέξεων που ποτέ δεν χωρίζονταν στα ελληνικά («δι’ ο», «εξ απίνης», «μετ’ έπειτα», «κατ’ επείγον», «μετ’ όπισθεν», «την παρ’ άλλη», «με μιας»)• γενικότερα η άσκοπη χρήση αποστρόφου σε κοινούς τύπους («κά’νας», «έρ’μος», «ξανά’δα»), η απολύτως λανθασμένη στην προστακτική («κάν’τε», «πάρ’τε»)• και η χρησιμοποίηση ενωτικού για να χωριστούν οι σύνθετες λέξεις («αλληλο-σεβασμός», «ετσι-θελισμός», «μπαινο-βγαίνω», «παν-ανθρώπινος», «αυτο-σαρκασμός», «να ξανα-συμβεί»).

*Αυτού του είδους οι ανορθογραφίες, που εμφανίστηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια ως τάση καθαρισμού της γλώσσας*, είναι πιο ύπουλες από τα λάθη βιασύνης και τα λάθη άγνοιας, διότι γίνονται σκοπίμως και καμώνονται τα σωστά. Η λύση φυσικά θα ήταν η επιστροφή στα θρανία, δηλαδή στη σχολική γραμματική και τη σχολική ορθογραφία, αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι εφικτό να μάθουμε ορθογραφία διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο γραμματικής. Στο μεταξύ, η χρήση λεξικού που ακολουθεί τη σχολική ορθογραφία ή η χρήση ορθογράφου στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου, ακόμη και το google, μπορεί να μας βοηθήσουν. Ας καταφύγουμε σ’ όλα αυτά χωρίς να πανικοβληθούμε. Η ανορθογραφία, όπως είπαμε, συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες.

*Διαβάστε*
Λύο Καλοβυρνάς, _Πλαθολόγιο λέξεων_, Introbooks, 2006
Σπαρταριστό λεξικό επινοημένων λέξεων που περιγράφουν υπαρκτές καταστάσεις της καθημερινότητας. Παράδειγμα: «ταβλαριέμαι, ρ. αμετβ.: Η απώλεια του ενδιαφέροντός σου για ένα παιχνίδι ταβλιού, όταν σου καθίσταται πλέον πρόδηλο ότι χάνεις». Κυκλοφορεί και το «Απουστειρωμένο πλαθολόγιο», με λέξεις για την γκέι και λεσβιακή κουλτούρα της Ελλάδας.

*Πληκτρολογήστε*
www.greek-language.gr
Η Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα του Κέντρου Ελληνικής Γλώσσας: αναζήτηση σε λεξικά, θεωρία και ιστορία της γλώσσας, μονογραφίες, τα Άπαντα του Εμμανουήλ Κριαρά, ανθολογήσεις της νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, σελίδες για την αρχαία, τη μεσαιωνική και τη νέα ελληνική.

*15 λάθη κατ’ εξακολούθησιν*
(τα παραδείγματα και την αιτιολόγηση τα αντλήσαμε από το βιβλίο της Άννας Ιορδανίδου «Συνηθισμένες γλωσσικές απορίες: Όσα θα ήθελα να μάθω...», εκδ. Άσπρη Λέξη, 2009)


*ακολουθήστε *(όχι ακολουθείστε): Πρόκειται για την προστακτική του ρήματος ακολουθώ (αόριστος: ακολούθησα), άρα διατηρείται το η. Η σύγχυση προέρχεται από το ει της παθητικής φωνής.
*αμείβω *(όχι αμοίβω): Το ρήμα σχηματίζεται από το θέμα αμειβ-. Όμως το ουσιαστικό αμοιβή σχηματίζεται από το θέμα αμοιβ- και γράφεται με οι. Παρόμοια: αλείφω > αλοιφή.
*αντικρίζω *(όχι αντικρυζω): Το ρήμα σχηματίζεται με την παραγωγική κατάληξη -ίζω. Εξού και αντικριστοί, αντίκρισμα. Η σύγχυση οφείλεται στη γραφή του επιρρήματος αντίκρυ.
*απαθανατίζω *(όχι αποθανατίζω): Το ρήμα σχηματίζεται από το από και το αθάνατος.
*βραδινός *(όχι βραδυνός): Η λέξη σχηματίζεται από το θέμα βραδ- και την κατάληξη -ινός. Επίσης: βραδιάζει, βραδιά. Η σύγχυση οφείλεται στη γραφή του ουσιαστικού βράδυ.
*δωσίλογος *(όχι δοσΙλογος): Η λέξη σχηματίζεται από το θέμα δωσ- του ρήματος δίνω. Αναφέρεται στο συνεργάτη των Γερμανών στην Κατοχή, που θα δώσει λόγο για τις πράξεις του.
*εξίμιση *(όχι εξήμισυ): Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική γραμματική, όταν το αριθμητικό τελειώνει σε φωνήεν, γράφουμε –μισι (ενάμισι, δυόμισι, τριάμισι)· όταν το αριθμητικό τελειώνει σε σύμφωνο, γράφουμε -ήμιση (τρεισήμισι).
*κοινότοπος *(όχι κοινότυπος): Το επίθετο σχηματίζεται από το κοινός και τόπος.
*ξινός *(όχι ξυνός): Η λέξη κατάγεται από το όξινος.
*ξόβεργα *(όχι ξώβεργα): Η λέξη σημαίνει το κλαδί που είναι αλειμμένο με κολλητική ουσία από ιξό.
*ξυπόλυτος *(όχι ξυπόλητος): Η λέξη σχηματίζεται από τα εξ, υπό και λύω (στα αρχαία ελληνικά υπολύω σήμαινε βγάζω τα παπούτσια κάποιου.
*ορκωμοσία *(όχι ορκομωσία): Η λέξη σχηματίζεται από τα όρκος και ώμοσα (του αρχαίου όμνυμι που σημαίνει ορκίζομαι). Παρόμοια: συνωμοσία.
*συνδυάζω *(όχι συνδιάζω): Η λέξη σχηματίζεται από τα συν και δύο. Παρόμοια: συνδυασμός, συνδυαστικός.
*τριάμισι *(όχι τρεισήμισι) χρόνια: Το αριθμητικό είναι τρεις (αρσενικό) -- τρεις (θηλυκό) -- τρία (ουδέτερο). Άρα: τρεις μήνες, τρεις εβδομάδες, τρία χρόνια, εξού και τρεισήμισι μήνες, τρεισήμισι εβδομάδες, τριάμισι χρόνια.
*χρεοκοπώ *(όχι χρεωκοπώ): Το πρώτο συνθετικό της λέξης είναι το χρέος. Παρόμοια: χρεόγραφο, χρεοκοπία, χρεολύσιο, χρεοφειλέτης. Η λανθασμένη γραφή οφείλεται σε επίδραση της γραφής χρεώνω, χρέωση, χρεωστικός, όπου το ω οφείλεται στο επίθημα -ωνω.

ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ
Άλλη μια παρουσία που χάνεται (χάνεται;) η _Ελευθεροτυπία_, και το ένθετό της, το Έψιλον, που δεν υπάρχει στο Διαδίκτυο, γι' αυτό και αποφάσισα να το ανεβάσω, για να υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Πολύ ευχαριστούμε. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα με όλα αυτά τα ένθετα. Να πεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν κι αυτά σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή... Έχω ρίξει το σκανάρισμα της αρκούδας για πράγματα που ήθελαν ανέβασμα. Πολλά σχόλια αξίζει να γίνουν, αλλά προς το παρόν το πιο γρήγορο:



> *εξίμιση * (όχι εξήμισυ): Σύμφωνα με τη σχολική γραμματική, όταν το αριθμητικό τελειώνει σε φωνήεν, γράφουμε –μισι (ενάμισι, δυόμισι, τριάμισι)· όταν το αριθμητικό τελειώνει σε σύμφωνο, γράφουμε -ήμιση (τρεισήμισι).



Τα μπέρδεψε (αν τα έχει γράψει έτσι). Στον κανόνα η κατάληξη είναι πάντα -_ι_.

Για τη μισή μονάδα χρησιμοποιείται το επίθετο _μισός-μισή-μισό_, το οποίο, όταν συντίθεται ως δεύτερο συνθετικό με άλλα αριθμητικά επίθετα, παίρνει τη μορφή -_ήμισι_ (μετά από σύμφωνο) και -_μισι_ (μετά από φωνήεν), π.χ. _τρεισήμισι, πεντέμισι_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2012)

Υπάρχει κι αναλυτική σχετική παρουσίαση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?641-Αφήστε-τα-μίση-και-πιάστε-τα-–μισι.


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2012)

Μπράβο, πολύ καλά έκανες. Αν έχεις κρατήσει την ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης, ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να την προσθέταμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

Εγώ έχω δύο απορίες από το κείμενο. Μπορώ να καταλάβω πότε ένα λάθος είναι εκ παραδρομής, αλλά πώς ξεχωρίζουν τα λάθη άγνοιας από τα λάθη αδιαφορίας; Επίσης γιατί το "_ταξίδι_" ορθογραφική απλοποίηση; Ετυμολογική δεν είναι η γραφή του;

Και μια επισήμανση. Grammar nazi δεν είναι απλώς αυτός που διορθώνει, αλλά ο σπαστικός τύπος που χώνεται παντού για να διορθώσει ακόμη και λάθη που κάνουν μπαμ ότι είναι από βιασύνη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

«Οι τύποι _ταξείδιον_ και _ταξειδεύω_ ανάγονται στη γενική _τάξεως_ τής λ. _τάξις_» λέει το λεξικό του Παπύρου, παρόμοια το ΛΝΕΓ και το Ορθογραφικό. Το _ταξίδι_ και το _ταξιδεύω_ είναι διόρθωση, όχι απλοποίηση. Πρόσεξε όμως: το άρθρο είναι δημοσιογραφικό — μη γίνεσαι fact nazi.
:)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το _ταξίδι_ και το _ταξιδεύω_ είναι διόρθωση, όχι απλοποίηση.


Μα, το _ταξίδι _έτσι πρέπει να γράφεται ετυμολογικά (βλ. ΕΛΝΕΓ), οπότε καλά λέει ο Hellegennes.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Ετυμολογική διόρθωση. Δεν διαφώνησα.


----------



## Themis (Feb 16, 2012)

> η διαφορετική από τη σημερινή σημασία της λέξης «μαλακία» στο θουκυδίδειο «φιλοκαλούμε άνευ μαλακίας»


Άσχετο αλλά, κατά τις πηγές, εκείνο που κάνουμε άνευ μαλακίας είναι να φιλοσοφούμε, όχι να φιλοκαλούμε. Εκείνο το κάνουμε μετ' ευτελείας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> «Οι τύποι _ταξείδιον_ και _ταξειδεύω_ ανάγονται στη γενική _τάξεως_ τής λ. _τάξις_» λέει το λεξικό του Παπύρου, παρόμοια το ΛΝΕΓ και το Ορθογραφικό. Το _ταξίδι_ και το _ταξιδεύω_ είναι διόρθωση, όχι απλοποίηση. Πρόσεξε όμως: το άρθρο είναι δημοσιογραφικό — μη γίνεσαι fact nazi.
> :)



Μα εγώ είμαι *και* fact *και* grammar nazi.:devil:


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2012)

Sarant, παράλειψή μου που δεν κράτησα την ημερομηνία.  Είναι πάντως του 2011. 
Νίκελ, το λάθος είναι του πρωτοτύπου. Όπως και διάφορα άλλα, που χρειάστηκε να διορθώσω (π.χ. αντί «την ακριβή» στην αρχή έγραφε «τη ακριβή», το «θουκυδίδειο» ήταν «θουκιδίδειο» και ο εκδοτικός οίκος Μαλλιάρη ήταν Μαλλιαρή). «Μαλλιαρή Παιδεία» είναι ένα αθέλητο παιχνίδι εννοιών, πολύ μεγαλύτερης εμβέλειας απ' όσο θα μπορούσε να συλλάβει ο συντάκτης του κειμένου. Α, και αφαίρεσα ένα σωρό κόμματα, κυρίως τα *αμφίκλειστα όμως*.

Αλλά το κείμενο δίνει αφορμές για αρκετά θέματα συζήτησης, μεταξύ αυτών και το αιώνιο θέμα της ορθογραφικής πολιτικής στις εφημερίδες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2012)

Το μεγαλύτερο, το τεράστιο θέμα, είναι η δημοκρατία του διαδικτύου: αρκεί να έχεις υπολογιστή και πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και αμέσως η ανώνυμη γνώμη σου και γραφή σου γίνεται ισότιμη με την επώνυμη γνώμη και γραφή του σχολιαστή που μπορεί να διακινδυνεύει με τα γραφόμενά του το πολιτικό ή το επιστημονικό του κύρος κ.λπ. Οι δημοσιογράφοι χάνουν την προστασία του διορθωτή και, δίπλα στην προχειρότητα των επιχειρημάτων τους, μπορεί να αποκαλύπτεται και η άγνοια της γραμματικής. Γνωστοί δημοσιογράφοι χαλαρώνουν όταν βρίσκονται στο μέσο, λες και αγνοούν ότι μπορεί το αποτύπωμά τους στο διαδίκτυο να έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια από το αποτύπωμά τους σε έντυπη εφημερίδα ή σε τηλεόραση. Η δική τους χαλάρωση διαχέεται προς τα κάτω. Είναι απίστευτη πια η βαρβαρότητα στο περιεχόμενο του λόγου αλλά και στην εικόνα του. Τι θα βγει απ’ αυτά; Το καλό και το ποιοτικό θα σύρει προς τα πάνω το κακό και το πρόχειρο, ή θα γίνει το αντίθετο; Δύσκολες οι προβλέψεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 17, 2012)

Τι θα γίνει; Η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας θα επιταχυνθεί. Εκεί που υπήρχαν φραγμοί, θα καμφθούν χάρη στην ελευθερία γραπτής έκφρασης του Μήτσου.


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2012)

Μμμ... ας σκεφτούμε μήπως πιάνει κι εδώ ο Νόμος του Γκρέσαμ. Το κακό νόμισμα διώχνει το καλό απ' την αγορά.


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 15, 2012)

Earion said:


> [[*]*δωσίλογος *(όχι δοσΙλογος): Η λέξη σχηματίζεται από το θέμα δωσ- του ρήματος δίνω. Αναφέρεται στο συνεργάτη των Γερμανών στην Κατοχή, που θα δώσει λόγο για τις πράξεις του.


Η μεγάλη μου απορία. Γιατί δωσίλογος κι όχι δοσίλογος, όπως δοσοληψία ή δόση; Στις εφημερίδες της εποχής έγραφαν δοσίλογος. Στο σχολείο μάς το έμαθαν δοσίλογος.
Ποιο επεισόδιο έχασα, βρε παιδιά;
Μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος;;;
Υπογραφή,
μια απελπισμένη Βόρεια


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

Απελπισμένη Βόρεια,

Όπως τα αρχαία _δωσιδικία_ και _δωσίδικος_ γράφτηκαν με -_ω_- γιατί βγήκαν από το θέμα _δωσ-_ του μέλλοντα και όχι από τη _δόσι_, έτσι και ο _δωσίλογος_ είναι από το ίδιο θέμα. Στον πιο παλιό κι από μένα Δημητράκο υπάρχουν και ο *_δοσίλογος_ και η *_δοσιδικία_, αλλά μόνο και μόνο για να παραπέμψουν στη σωστή ορθογραφία. Ηρέμησε όμως, δεν έχεις χάσει επεισόδιο: μιλούσαμε στο σχολείο για δωσίλογους; 

nickel


----------



## Zbeebz (Oct 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> μιλούσαμε στο σχολείο για δωσίλογους;



Μόνο όταν κάποτε χρειάστηκε να περιγράψουμε τι ρόλο έπαιζε ο Δήμος Σταρένιος (ή ο Αρτέμης Μάτσας) σε ταινία του '40... :inno:

Με τη σημερινή συχνότητα και έννοια, ασφαλώς όχι! 

Μιλ μερσί, 
η διαφωτισμένη Βόρεια


----------



## drazen (Oct 15, 2012)

Εμένα, πάλι, γιατί μου κακοχτυπάει στο μάτι το "*τέσσερις*";
Πού αλλού μια ονομαστική (ή αιτιατική) πληθυντικού έχει κατάληξη *-ις*;
Τότε, γιατί "τρεις"; (Ξέρω, για να μην μπερδευτεί με το "τρις". Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα τώρα αυτά, οι κανόνες να θεσπίζονται εντελώς κατά περίπτωση (και τύχη);


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2012)

If you're taking requests... που λένε, εγώ θα ήθελα:
οι τέσσεροι (σωματοφύλακες), οι τέσσερες (εποχές), τα τέσσερα (σημεία του ορίζοντα).
Αλλά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> Εμένα, πάλι, γιατί μου κακοχτυπάει στο μάτι το "*τέσσερις*";
> Πού αλλού μια ονομαστική (ή αιτιατική) πληθυντικού έχει κατάληξη *-ις*;
> Τότε, γιατί "τρεις"; (Ξέρω, για να μην μπερδευτεί με το "τρις". Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα τώρα αυτά, οι κανόνες να θεσπίζονται εντελώς κατά περίπτωση (και τύχη);



Όλοι οι κανόνες είναι περιπτωσιολογικοί. Γιατί αν είναι έτσι μπορώ κι εγώ να σε ρωτήσω, γιατί να είναι κλιτοί οι τρεις και οι τέσσερις και οι άλλοι να είναι άκλιτοι (δύο, πέντε, έξι, επτά, οκτώ, εννιά, κτλ); Γιατί όχι "οι οκτώ, των οκτών, τους οκτούς" και "οι έξοι, των έξων, τους έξους";


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2012)

drazen said:


> Εμένα, πάλι, γιατί μου κακοχτυπάει στο μάτι το "*τέσσερις*";
> Πού αλλού μια ονομαστική (ή αιτιατική) πληθυντικού έχει κατάληξη *-ις*;
> Τότε, γιατί "τρεις"; (Ξέρω, για να μην μπερδευτεί με το "τρις". Είναι σοβαρά πράγματα τώρα αυτά, οι κανόνες να θεσπίζονται εντελώς κατά περίπτωση (και τύχη);


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1234-%CF%84%CE%AD%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%AD%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82.


----------



## drazen (Oct 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλοι οι κανόνες είναι περιπτωσιολογικοί. Γιατί αν είναι έτσι μπορώ κι εγώ να σε ρωτήσω, γιατί να είναι κλιτοί οι τρεις και οι τέσσερις και οι άλλοι να είναι άκλιτοι (δύο, πέντε, έξι, επτά, οκτώ, εννιά, κτλ); Γιατί όχι "οι οκτώ, των οκτών, τους οκτούς" και "οι έξοι, των έξων, τους έξους";


Αγαπητέ Helle. Θεωρώ ότι μπλέκεις δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το γιατί το λέμε έτσι βγαίνει από το πλαίσιο της συζήτησης, γιατί (απλώς) *είναι έτσι*, το βρήκαμε έτσι, το λέμε έτσι, είναι η γλώσσα που μιλιέται (κι εδώ δεν προσβάλλουν την στρυφνότητά μου τύποι όπως "τέσσεροι" ή τέσσερες"). Η απορία αφορούσε στην καταγραφή του προφορικού φαινομένου, ήταν δηλαδή μέσα στο γήπεδο της *γραμματικής*.



Zazula said:


> Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1234-%CF%84%CE%AD%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%AD%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82.


Χρησιμότατη η πρότερη συζήτηση. Είναι τουλάχιστον ανακουφιστικό να ξέρεις ότι δεν είσαι ο μόνος που η σκέψη του θα κατηγορηθεί για "*εσκεμμένη προκλητικότητα*" (λόγια φίλης) .


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2012)

drazen said:


> Αγαπητέ Helle. Θεωρώ ότι μπλέκεις δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Το γιατί το λέμε έτσι βγαίνει από το πλαίσιο της συζήτησης, γιατί (απλώς) *είναι έτσι*, το βρήκαμε έτσι, το λέμε έτσι, είναι η γλώσσα που μιλιέται (κι εδώ δεν προσβάλλουν την στρυφνότητά μου τύποι όπως "τέσσεροι" ή τέσσερες"). Η απορία αφορούσε στην καταγραφή του προφορικού φαινομένου, ήταν δηλαδή μέσα στο γήπεδο της *γραμματικής*.



Σύγκριση κάνω. Όπως η γραμματική δουλεύει περιπτωσιολογικά, έτσι δουλεύει και η ορθογραφία. Εν προκειμένω, δεν βλέπω λόγο η λέξη _τέσσερις_ να γράφεται με *ει* (δεν έχει κανέναν ενικό "ο τεσσέρης"). Αν δεν υπήρχε λέξη _τρις_, το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε και με το _τρεις_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2015)

*Γιατί να μάθω ορθογραφία και άλλα ορθογραφικά*


----------

